# New MSD 6AL-2? pics up hall effect signal..no more aplifier needed?



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

*New MSD 6AL-2? pics up hall effect signal..no more amplifier needed?*

i was just lookin at MSDs webpage trying to pic exactly what box i want for my off roader..
and came accross the new 2008 MSD 6AL-2 box. it says it picks up even hall effect signals..does this not mean that i could run my 4 window hall in my ABA dizzy and ditch the amplifier and run it straight to the 6AL-2 box?
i have not spent allot of time settin up these types of ignitions so forgive me if im missing the obvious..but i always thought the older boxes (6a 6al) could not pick up a hall signal and this is why the amp was needed..
one less part..less wires.. sounds good 2 me. (the 4 window ABA dizzy i have will be used with my timing computer and whatever box i choose)



_Modified by Boost_Retard at 12:17 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: New MSD 6AL-2? pics up hall effect signal..no more amplifier needed? (Boost_Retard)*

I don't know about the new MSD 6AL unit but here is a story for you.
I ran a MSD 6AL with a Bosch Hall-Effect electronic distributor and the corresponding ECU. I never had a problem with this setup.
On the other hand, a friend ran a MSD 6AL with the Bosch unit but no ECU. For whatever reason, the Hall-Effect module in the distributor would only last a couple of race weekends and then it was toast. Eventually he installed the ECU and did not have any more problems.
Here is a diagram of my MSD 6AL setup.








Cheers, WWR.


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

im surprised that your friends MSD 6AL would run at all without the amplifier..good to know that one could get by in a pinch without it..
i am waiting for one of these MSD 6AL-2's to show up at a local shop here then i will put it to the test..but compared to what the info says for the old style 6AL..it sounds to me like this new unit should run just fine without the amplifier..or ECU..or whatever we call it..im sure we are talkin about the same part.


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: New MSD 6AL-2? pics up hall effect signal..no more amplifier needed? (WackyWabbitRacer)*

_Modified by Space9888 at 11:02 AM 2-11-2008_


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: New MSD 6AL-2? pics up hall effect signal..no more amplifier needed? (Boost_Retard)*

the mallory boxes are way better. digital rather than analog and every spec including price is better. i have installed at least a dozen of them and they work awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boardrider247 (Sep 19, 2005)

Which model mallory do you prefer? And are you still running a icm with it? I'll be buying a ignition soon and would like to hear some pros/cons of different ones.


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (boardrider247)*

i just finished wiring in a summit box and coil yesterday (basically a relabeled mallory). havent driven it yet though but it seemed to start a little easier and idled more smoothly for what its worth. oh, and i retained my ICM.


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (mk2dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubbin* »_i just finished wiring in a summit box and coil yesterday (basically a relabeled mallory). havent driven it yet though but it seemed to start a little easier and idled more smoothly for what its worth. oh, and i retained my ICM.

my brother and i put the msd 6al box and a blaster coil on his 1996 jetta 2.0. the engine has a cam and chip and header back exhaust prior to install it was getting horrible gas milage and crappy idle and negligable real performance gains. 
we had to cut the oem coil away from the i/c module and clipped the soldered terminals that electronically connected the two parts ,then soldered the correct ignition wires from the msd box to the terminals on the i/c module.
on the msd box we also had to remove a plug on the side of the unit and clip a blue wire and a red wire to make the soft touch rev limit operational since it is a 4 cylinder engine. 

on the aba oem setup we wired like this
heavy red wire to battery (+)
heavy black wire to engine (-)
orange wire coil (+)
black wire coil ( -)
red wire--> ic module spade terminal (+ )*key in "run position" switched* 
white wire--> ic module spade terminal (+amplified breaker output (pulsed signla when cranking ) we identified the different spade terminals on the ic/module with a test light. 

id have to say despite my scepticism about this being any better than stock beyond the soft touch rev limmiter it was well worth the effort. 

to our surprise throttle response is much better and the engine pulls way smoother throughout the rpm range than we even expected. 
idle is also very smooth and the engine starts instantly. In retrospect this mod should have been before the other mods, due to the amount off difference it made. 
the next thing we need to try is experimenting with spark plug gaps and upgrade to 8mm non solid core wires and see if thats noticable. 



_Modified by Space9888 at 2:15 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: New MSD 6AL-2? pics up hall effect signal..no more amplifier needed? (WackyWabbitRacer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WackyWabbitRacer* »_I don't know about the new MSD 6AL unit but here is a story for you.
I ran a MSD 6AL with a Bosch Hall-Effect electronic distributor and the corresponding ECU. I never had a problem with this setup.
On the other hand, a friend ran a MSD 6AL with the Bosch unit but no ECU. For whatever reason, the Hall-Effect module in the distributor would only last a couple of race weekends and then it was toast. Eventually he installed the ECU and did not have any more problems.
Here is a diagram of my MSD 6AL setup.








Cheers, WWR.

any pics?


----------

